# Internet - was habt ihr gebucht / was bekommt ihr?



## Lost-Wolf (22. Januar 2016)

Seit gestern Abend habe ich endlich mein VDSL geschalten bekommen 

Wollte nur jetzt mal wissen, was im Vergleich andere von ihrer gebuchten Leitung auch wirklich erhalten.

Ich habe VDSL 100 gebucht, also 100/40MBit/s (down/up)
Davon kommt ca. an 80/29MBit/s (down/up)

[komisch das der upload so stark abweicht Modemwerte<->Speedtest]

Hoffe das demnächst mit einer fritzbox 7490 ein wenig besser zu bekommen, als mit dem jetzigen (Schrott) Router Speedport W921V

Was habt ihr so?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Januar 2016)

50 Mbit bei der Telekom, bekomme 51 ^^ 

Upload ist für mich uniteressant, war aber bei ca 10 Mbit.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Januar 2016)

Es gibt bereits einen Thread + Auflistung zu diesem thema 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-speedtest-wie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html

Zudem = 200.000 down/20.000 up Bei Unitimedia, Kabel 

Bekomme sogar 216.000 down und 21.000 Up 
https://www.speedtest.net/result/4493799088.png


----------



## Invd (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo 

Ich habe auch 50k VDSL bei der Telekom und habe 48 Down und 16 Up.


----------



## kronic (22. Januar 2016)

Hi

50k VDSL bei 1&1 und habe 25k down und 5k up

und als Router ne Fritzbox 7390


----------



## pain474 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich habe DSL 16k und bekomme 2k.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Januar 2016)

3 Play 200 Premium bei Unitymedia.

200.000 Down / 10.000 Up 

Alles kommt auch so an, ich werde aber bald den Up auf 20.000 erhöhen.
Das hochladen auf YouTube dauert mir zu lange da die Vids im Schnitt 6 GB haben.
So spare ich dann doch einiges an Zeit.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (22. Januar 2016)

Invd schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe auch 50k VDSL bei der Telekom und habe 48 Down und 16 Up.



die schalten VDSL 50 aber nur mit max. 10 im upload....


----------



## Riwibird132 (22. Januar 2016)

Habe beim Vertrag 30mbit DL und 10 mbit UL.  Hab den Vertrag bei Drei. (Österreich)
Bekomme 31 DL und 10-11 im UL ^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Januar 2016)

VDSL 50 inkl Hybrid mit LTE max.
Bekomme ca. 130 mbit/s im Download und im Upload zwischen 40 und 50 mbit/s.


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2016)

DSL 2000 + Hybrid mit LTE 100MBit/s

Rein kommen immer um die 100 bis 110MBit/s down und 40MBit/s up


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. Januar 2016)

VDSL 100, idR 100 downstream (das niedrigste das ich mal hatte war 98) 40 upstream wovon idR min. 35 ankommen


----------



## Lost-Wolf (22. Januar 2016)

Was mich auch mal von euch interessieren würde, wie sehr sich eure speedtest Werte von denen unterscheiden mit denen sich euer Modem synchronisiert.
Ist ja bei mir doch ein größerer Unterschied.
Den download kann ich ja aufs WLAN schieben, den upload dann aber weniger...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Januar 2016)

Kommt immer drauf an. Wenn ich nen fixen Server erwische kommt das meist recht gut hin. 
Die ermittelten Daten im Router wirst du aber generell nicht 1:1 erreichen können.
Der Browser selbst bremst ja noch etwas die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2016)

50000/10000 VDSL 1&1

58000/10000 kommen an. 

Per Blizzard-Launcher kann ich komischerweise mit 116000 saugen.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (22. Januar 2016)

Kennt wer einen guten Speedtest wo man kein Flash benötigt?
Die Beta von speedtest.net funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 50000/10000 VDSL 1&1
> 
> 58000/10000 kommen an.
> 
> Per Blizzard-Launcher kann ich komischerweise mit 116000 saugen.



Laut dem Bllizzard Launcher lade ich teilweise mit fast 200MBit/s. Keine Ahnung was der da anzeigt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Januar 2016)

Lost-Wolf schrieb:


> Kennt wer einen guten Speedtest wo man kein Flash benötigt?
> Die Beta von speedtest.net funktioniert leider nicht.


Ich nehme, wenn ich es genau wissen will einfach Steam.  [emoji14]



blautemple schrieb:


> DSL 2000 + Hybrid mit LTE 100MBit/s
> 
> Rein kommen immer um die 100 bis 110MBit/s down und 40MBit/s up



Und da sage nochmal einer Hybrid wäre schwachsinnig.


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und da sage nochmal einer Hybrid wäre schwachsinnig.



Mich hat Hybrid gerettet. Vorher sind dank ISDN gerade mal DSL 768 angekommen und jetzt habe ich weit mehr als das 100 fache an Geschwindigkeit und das auch noch absolut konstant. Hat schon Vorteile wenn man den Funkturm praktisch vor der Nase hat. Selbst der Ping ist für LTE Verhältnisse sehr gut, absolut konstante 30ms


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

Hybrid würde mich ja auch reizen, hoffentlich geht der Vorteil mit steigender Verbreitung nicht verloren.

16.000er gebucht, 11,500 bekommen und auf 14,500 getuned, mehr geht nicht. 1&1

Dazu sei aber gesagt, ich wurde bereits vor Vertragsabschluss auf die Einschränkungen im Speed hingewiesen und ich hab mir damit einen monatlichen Rabatt ausgehandelt. Tja, nun lieber auf der "schlechten" 16.000er bleiben, Ping ist auch nicht rosig oder in den sauren Apfel beißen und eine 6.000er + Hybrid buchen? 
Mir macht diese 6.000er Leitung etwas Angst, sollte LTE zicken machen oder schlechten Empfang haben.

Kann ich mich da an meinem Handy LTE-Empfang orientieren oder sind die LTE Antennen noch stärker?


----------



## cryon1c (22. Januar 2016)

100er KD Tarif, also 100/6.
Es kommen 99/6 auch an, mit 14ms Ping von Leipzig bis Frankfurt. 200er gibts auch.
Gibt nix zu meckern ausser dem upload, das wird in den nächsten Jahren schon besser.


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hybrid würde mich ja auch reizen, hoffentlich geht der Vorteil mit steigender Verbreitung nicht verloren.
> 
> 16.000er gebucht, 11,500 bekommen und auf 14,500 getuned, mehr geht nicht. 1&1
> 
> ...



Ich würde Hybrid echt nur nutzen wenn es keine Alternative gibt. Gerade bei stärkeren Leitungen macht das Bonding gerne mal Probleme und die Geschwindigkeit bricht total ein. 

Außerdem ist der Router eine mittlere Katastrophe. Der stürzt immer mal wieder ab und die Funktionen sind stark beschnitten, aber da besteht mit künftigen Firmwareupdates ja noch Hoffnung 

Was den LTE Empfang angeht kannst du dich grob am Handy Empfang orientieren, Voraussetzung ist natürlich das du bei der Telekom bist und du solltest bedenken das die Handys priorisiert werden


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hybrid würde mich ja auch reizen, hoffentlich geht der Vorteil mit steigender Verbreitung nicht verloren.
> 
> 16.000er gebucht, 11,500 bekommen und auf 14,500 getuned, mehr geht nicht. 1&1
> 
> ...


Kannst dich daran orientieren.
Zur Not kann man noch zusätzliche externe Antennen an den Router anbringen. 

Von der Telekom gibt es übrigens Test Karten. 
(Nur 1 Karte pro Nutzer möglich! )

Da hast du für 2 Monate jeweils 5 gb mit max LTE zum austesten. Karte ist völlig kostenfrei und schaltet sich automatisch nach 6 Monaten ab.
Darfst sie nur nicht im Ausland nutzen, weil sie ansonsten dann berechnet wird.  

Data Comfort free:
https://www.t-mobile.de/data-comfort-free/0,26298,28534-_,00.html

@blautemple
Abstürze kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen.
Hab übrigens Hybrid in Verbindung einer VDSL 50 Standleitung.
Läuft seit 6 Monaten tadellos.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Hinweise, perfekt.


----------



## Decrypter (24. Januar 2016)

Lost-Wolf schrieb:


> Was mich auch mal von euch interessieren würde, wie sehr sich eure speedtest Werte von denen unterscheiden mit denen sich euer Modem synchronisiert.
> Ist ja bei mir doch ein größerer Unterschied.
> Den download kann ich ja aufs WLAN schieben, den upload dann aber weniger...



Die Speedtest-Werte sind in der Regel für den Popo , da sie genau 1 Verbindung zum Zeitpunkt X zu dem Server Y wiedergeben. Ich gebe da gar nichts drauf.
Ich habe Easybell VDSL 50, jedoch mit 100 Mbit Profil. Wenn es nach den Speedtests geht, dann würde ich nie mehr als 39/8 haben. Diese Werte sind aber fern jeglicher Realität.
Die FritzBox 3370 synct mit 80/10. Und diese 80/10 erreiche ich auch immer, sofern die Server die Geschwindigkeit hergeben. Und dabei ist diese Leitung noch eine der schlechteren Art.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Die Speedtest-Werte sind in der Regel für den Popo , da sie genau 1 Verbindung zum Zeitpunkt X zu dem Server Y wiedergeben. Ich gebe da gar nichts drauf.
> Ich habe Easybell VDSL 50, jedoch mit 100 Mbit Profil. Wenn es nach den Speedtests geht, dann würde ich nie mehr als 39/8 haben. Diese Werte sind aber fern jeglicher Realität.
> Die FritzBox 3370 synct mit 80/10. Und diese 80/10 erreiche ich auch immer, sofern die Server die Geschwindigkeit hergeben. Und dabei ist diese Leitung noch eine der schlechteren Art.



Komisch das meine Speedtests immer passende Werte liefern.
Innerhalb von Deutschland sind es immer 95-99mbit/s down & 5,9-6mbit/s up. Selbst wenn ich San Francisco teste (wegen dem Twitch.TV-Server dort, einige werden es verstehen), krieg ich noch meine 80 im download und 5,5-6 im upload.
Wieso zeigt es bei dir also maximal 39/8, wenn deine Leitung reale 80mbit/s rauskriegt?

100% genau ist kein Speedtest, schon gar nicht nach wenigen Versuchen. Aber 95% Trefferquote im eigenen Land sind üblich, die restlichen 5% fallen unter überlastete Server und die Unfähigkeit des Anbieters, für gescheites Routing zu sorgen^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Januar 2016)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Die Speedtest-Werte sind in der Regel für den Popo , da sie genau 1 Verbindung zum Zeitpunkt X zu dem Server Y wiedergeben. Ich gebe da gar nichts drauf.
> Ich habe Easybell VDSL 50, jedoch mit 100 Mbit Profil. Wenn es nach den Speedtests geht, dann würde ich nie mehr als 39/8 haben. Diese Werte sind aber fern jeglicher Realität.
> Die FritzBox 3370 synct mit 80/10. Und diese 80/10 erreiche ich auch immer, sofern die Server die Geschwindigkeit hergeben. Und dabei ist diese Leitung noch eine der schlechteren Art.


Wenn du den Speedtest auf den richtigen Seiten vollzieht,  wo du auch den Server manuell auswählen kannst kommt das schon gut hin.

Wenn du allerdings die Grütze von Computer Bild & Co. nutzt, gebe ich dir recht. Die kann man meist in die Tonne kloppen.  ^^

Ich nutze eh seit Jahren Speedtest.net.
Und wenn ich es genau wissen will, lade ich fix was über Steam und rechne einfach mal 8 hoch oder linse eben auf meinen Taskmanager.


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2016)

Habe DSL 16000 gebucht aber es kommen 10000 bis 11500 an. Upload liegt bei 1200 Kbit/s

Bin Telekom Kunde, die Nachbarn habe alle weniger. Obwohl sie auch Telekom sind. Bei den Netcologne oder Vodaphone Kunden ist es das gleiche.

Bin aber zufrieden. Für mich genügt es, komme damit klar.

In meinem Elternhaus habe wir seid Jahren DSL 6000 aber es kommen 7000 an. Upload liegt bei 750 Kbit/s


----------



## -Ultima- (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe 100000/6000 gebucht und es liegt auch wirklich immer an, wenn ich einen Speedtest mache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Januar 2016)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Ich habe 100000/6000 gebucht und es liegt auch wirklich immer an, wenn ich einen Speedtest mache.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kriegst mehr als ich, ich komm net unter 14ms und 99,2mbit/s down, upload war glaub ich 6,14 maximal... Mäh ich will auch.. Ach egal, auf die 2mbit/s kommts net an xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

VDSL50 ( 48,8 / 8,9 Mb/s)


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

VDSL 50 Telekom 51,3/10,0 Sync davon wirklich nutzbar 47,5mbit down 9,7 up


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Januar 2016)

Unitymedia, 200 Mbit/s down, 20 Mbits/s up. Und das "mitten auf dem Land" (knapp 6km bis Stadtgrenze Kassel. Schwein gehabt, dass die in den 80ern hier noch Kabel gelegt haben ).
Die Raten sind auch durchweg erreichbar (24+ mb/s down z.B.).


----------

